
The troubling rise of 'deep fakes': How AI is making it hard to know what's real - s4bb
https://nam-auth-dev-cdn.awspreprod.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2018/10/27/troubling-rise-deep-fakes-ai-making-hard-know-real/
======
s4bb
Great to see our aphrodite.ai being referenced there.

